# Why do women QUIT riding?



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen the questions here about why women ride. Most of the responses, though, are from women who ride and love it and, of course, not from women who gave it up. It's like hearing from the Choir and not from the people who have stopped singing.
I have had a really good experience with our girls (we use the terms boys and girls in the League). As a new team in a new sport we have to poach athletes from other sports. The cycling demographic is replete with eduction, social involvement, parental support and so these girls are often very heavily schduled. Even though they cannot dedicate themselves exclusively to the Team their presence brings valuable themes to our task and contribute greatly to our success as a Club whether they are on the podium or not. And then there are the girls who just fade away.
I'm concerned with developing young women riders for my High School Racing Team. I have about 7 new, soon to be sophmore girls, who have expressed interest and made a bit of committment. I know that two of these girls will succeed but I want the other 5 to succeed as well. 
I believe that I will have the privilage of managing this circumstance so I ask the question of the women riders here:
In your experience why do women quit riding or what keeps them from staying on the bike or getting started?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

To find out why a lot of women quit, I think you must first look at why a lot of women start riding.

Quite a few are introduced to the sport via significant others. For a lot of these women, their only rides are with their spouses. It's not that they don't love the sport, they just haven't been able to find their own niche in the sport. Their spouses are often an integral part of their riding (often due to lack of other female riding buddies, or fear of "holding up" other riders). If they haven't been able to discover the sport in their own way, they generally stop riding when their partner stops, or the relationship is over, or because they never really found their niche.

Although my hetero-lifemate and myself started riding at the same time, I never really came into my own until he dislocated his shoulder and was off the bike for 6 months. Somebody asked me if I was still planning on riding, and naturally my answer was "Hell yeah".

But, it was a little different. It's not that I was afraid to go riding, it's just that he was my bestest riding buddy and we usually rode together. I never realized that I hadn't really driven to a lot of the local trails by myself (I quickly realized this when I got lost). I hadn't been stranded with a flat on my own. When I found myself at the trails with nothing but my bike and an unscheduled day of dirty fun, I soon came to realize how much I liked practicing tricks in the parking lot. When I would ride with friends, I'd practice while we were sitting around shootin' the ****. But, on my own, I found myself practicing for 3 or 4 hours straight - you just can't do that when you ride with another who doesn't share your obsession. I found out that I get winded in the flats, but that I float in the technical areas. I found that I love tailing up on another fast rider, especially if they are a stranger. I found that I still like to stop at the same old stoppin' places, even if I'm by myself.

Anyway, as much as my riding wasn't dependant upon my significant other, I didn't really come into my own until I was on my own.

Now, I run a monthly women's ride which I hope will allow women to find their own niche, and others who share it. While this is mainly a social ride, it gives women the opportunity to do things they may realize they aren't doing. Simple things, like putting the bike on THEIR car, fixing a flat in the middle of the woods, grabbing a beer afterwards.

Just let them explore. Some of 'em will ride to go fast, and others will ride to exhaustion, while others will just cruise to the music of their own tires.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Then again, after a few moments of thought, I started to think back at how many riders in general I've seen fade away from the sport. Sometimes it's because of hectic lives, or family, or just because they've moved on to rock climbing or checkers...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> In your experience why do women quit riding or what keeps them from staying on the bike or getting started?


Well, I do absolutely love riding, and I haven't ever quit, but I can share my moments of frustration:

1. Feeling like you're not very good (which is often just a matter perception). My husband had been riding and racing for years and years when I learned to ride. As much as I've improved and narrowed the gap over the past several years, he keeps improving too, and if I forget to stay focused on my own improvements and just keep comparing my riding skills to his, I can get frustrated and feel slow. Riding with people who are better than you is the fastest way to learn, but riding with other people who are more at my experience and skill level every once in a while definitely helps cheer me back up when I'm feeling frustrated. I would make sure you give some extra attention and encouragement to your slower riders.

2. Getting hurt/falling too often. Again, I started by riding with guys who love technical stuff, and I wanted to ride it too. I'm definitely of the "get right back on the horse" type personality, and don't get bothered by scrapes and bruises, but I've had a couple points in my riding career where I felt like I just had bruises and cuts on top of bruises and just hurt all over and it started to seem ridiculous. Solution was to get some armor for using when I'm trying to learn new technical sections and such. And realize that things do get better with practice - this year I've been riding XC or DH 4-5x/week and have only had two real wrecks.

Some people just aren't going to like it as much as others, but if you're there to offer encouragement during the frustrating moments, maybe it will help keep them riding!


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

Although I loved bicycling as a kid I was away from it for years due to raising kids and other demands. I've always enjoyed the outdoors, hiking and camping throughout my children's growing up years. I was recently introduced to mtb by the man I was dating. I wish I'd found it years ago!! I love it! I always rode with him and now the challenge will be to find other ppl to ride with. He was always very understanding of my "newbieness', but was also inspiring and always encouraging. There is a local club but they seem a bit "gung ho" for me, but I'm going to try it out. They ride many of the trails I've ridden so I won't be completely in the dark. But it is uncomfortable for me as I do worry about holding them back and them not being as understanding and encouraging. And I am not comfortable going out on long hauls alone yet. And, as Cat mentioned, I never drove to the trails so I'm not even sure I'll find them again! lol But I want to continue riding, even if I have to go it alone (and get lost along the way).


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting thread. 

Teenage girls are going to be hard to keep unles they really want to keep at it. Seems like at that age up to the mid 20's there are just too many choices to make and those that choose to put alot of time into riding are few. Very few. I think it is partly the age; school, relationships, college, part time jobs, friends, and more. I also think that since there are so few there are few groups or mentors for these kids. 

The racers I know that age all have fathers to haul them around and ride with. 

One thing is you pretty much have to be able to get to the trails on your own. At 14-15 that could be hard. Even if they are old enough to drive is itsafe to go alone of with friends? Would you as a non-cycling parent let your 16-18 year old girl go off to ride in the woods? 

I hope you find some answers and good luck.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*this may sound like heresy...*

but maybe some girls/women just do not like it. other sporting activies have people that give it up, too, maybe for the same reasons they drop mtb'ing.

my husband tried mtb'ing but he did not like crashing so he gave it up. we sometimes ride our HT's on the country roads so he still likes cycling. he also lifts weights so he is still fitness minded, just not his cup 'o tea to stick with mtb'ing.

i am not so sure that dropping mtb'ing is gender specific.

Rita


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

I can tell you how I kept from quitting.

When I went on my first mtb ride I LOVED it. Grinned from ear to ear. But as I progressed to more difficult riding first with dh (sport level XC racer and 24hr racer) and tthen with he and his buddies (as good or better riders than dh) I felt like a total loser. Everything they did looked so effortless and I earned the nickname "Crash!" I continued in this misery for some time. I would get very angry. I hated seeing my dh (well he was actually my boyfriend at the time) wait for me at the top of a very steep and/or technical hill. I felt like he was saying (which he WAS NOT) hurry up, I'm sick of waiting for you... We would find ourselves arguing as soon as I got on the bike. If he rode in front of me, I felt like he was too slow and I was going to crash into him - so then I would just get distracted and crash into something else - rock, tree, you name it. 
If he was behind me, I feared he was going to run me over.

Then it happened... We went on a group ride. I told him to ride in front with the fast riders and I would ride in back with the turtles. I had so much FUN! I realized that mtbing was fun! From that day on, whether we rode in groups or rode just with each other, he was NOT to wait at the top of any hill for my turtle like ascent. He would wait at the normal designated waiting points. This has made mtbing much more fun for bothof us.

Now that we have a toddler and can't ride as much, I'll do a group ride without him and he'll go on a different day with his (much younger haha) buddy from work. We ride together when we can and now we always have a good time. We even got a mountain tandem and I LOVE that off road. The tandem has also taught me to trust him and his riding even more and I don't sweat it if he's on my wheel on a descent. Although with my nickname, he's learned to give me some room. hehe.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Have you, by any chance, been able to ask them or their friends why they quit riding? Its the same for any sport or any gender. Other commitments/responsibilities, etc. just take priority and as one person mentioned, lack of transportation could also be a key factor. 

One of the best ways to keep retention on any team is to get to know your players on an individual basis and let them know how important they are for the overall benefit of the team. If someone doesn't feel like they're really contributing to the team (for whatever reason that might be) they lose interest. Too regimented workouts, teasing, lack of "good atmoshpere"; girls can be viscious with their gossip sometimes and that can be enough to drive people away.

Posting here on the boards might help with some ideas for you but your best bet would be to go directly to the source. Each person is going to have different reasons for leaving; some will be easily fixed and some won't.

Coaching any sport at that level is laudable. Keep up the good work and I hope your team does well!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

mtbmom said:


> .
> 
> Then it happened... We went on a group ride. I told him to ride in front with the fast riders and I would ride in back with the turtles. I had so much FUN! I realized that mtbing was fun! From that day on, whether we rode in groups or rode just with each other, he was NOT to wait at the top of any hill for my turtle like ascent. He would wait at the normal designated waiting points. This has made mtbing much more fun for bothof us.
> .


Yes! very true. No way can i keep up with my bf, and so we split in group rides. The rule is wait at intersections. Otherwise have fun, go your own pace. Now if we ride just the 2 of us, we will ride together, although he will still pull away on the climbs as he is fast and singlespeeds, but thats fine with me.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*To Clarify*



zer0 said:


> but maybe some girls/women just do not like it. other sporting activies have people that give it up, too, maybe for the same reasons they drop mtb'ing.
> 
> my husband tried mtb'ing but he did not like crashing so he gave it up. we sometimes ride our HT's on the country roads so he still likes cycling. he also lifts weights so he is still fitness minded, just not his cup 'o tea to stick with mtb'ing.
> 
> ...


Rita, your response reveals an ambiguity in my inquiry. Thanks.

I have a lot of experience with why Men quit so I was asking about why Women quit. There are lots of reasons for "not liking" something but if we can reveal them and understand them they can be addressed and keep Women in the sport.
for example:
No one likes to crash so we build skills slowly and deeply; successive approximation.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*This is fabulous. Don't stop.*

I am reading these and copying them to a file. Other than that I will stay out of this and just enjoy the wisdom.
Thanks, all.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Title: This is fabulous. Don't stop.


Funny, my hetero-lifemate was just saying the same thing last night...


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Funny, my hetero-lifemate was just saying the same thing last night...


What is up with the repeated use of the phrase "hetero-lifemate"? Is that supposed to be PC or something? As if anyone on the planet would use the term "****-lifemate"! 

And to get this thread back on topic after I derailed it... Most women I've met who started riding and then stopped did it because they are super-girly-girly Barbie dolls at heart who get the chills when they imagine coming home from a ride cold, sweaty and covered in dirt. They don't especially like the physicality of riding itself, in addition to the repeated falling associated with being an inexperienced rider. It is my not so humble opinion that some people just don't possess the innate skills required to ride MTB's. A lot of women seem to fall into this category. I don't know any female riders that spend their afternoons at the make-up counter at Robinson-Mays. My advice to a female acquaintance that expresses an interest in the sport&#8230; buy a road or hybrid bike, get some experience, fitness and skills in that arena and then move on to Mountain Biking if they're still interested.

Ok, gotta run off to bed now. My ho&#8230;&#8230; errr.. Nevermind.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok now I'm really insulted, the MTBR sensors bleeped out the word "h0m0". That's just gay!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> What is up with the repeated use of the phrase "hetero-lifemate"?


It's 'cause I'm in the 'tween stages and don't have a good term. "Boyfriend" sounds like we're trading hickies on the back of the school bus (even after 10 years), and "fiance" sounds...well...dumb.

You're correct though, I am overusing the term. From now on, I'll refer to him as my "man-stallion of love".


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

catzilla said:


> It's 'cause I'm in the 'tween stages and don't have a good term. "Boyfriend" sounds like we're trading hickies on the back of the school bus (even after 10 years), and "fiance" sounds...well...dumb.
> 
> You're correct though, I am overusing the term. From now on, I'll refer to him as my "man-stallion of love".


Ha! When my husband and I got a dog, my husband said he didn't like how people refer to themselves as their dog's parents, since we're just the owners. Our friends do the "Mommy's here, my little schmoopy woopy" and "Daddy loves his cute little puppy" baby talk. So my husband will regularly will talk to the dog like it's an adult and say things like "Tell your female owner to get you a treat." or "Hey Moose, you owe me $148 in vet bills, I think it's time you found a job." It's like the polar opposite of baby talking to your dog, and probably equally insane...


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

connie said:


> Ha! When my husband and I got a dog, my husband said he didn't like how people refer to themselves as their dog's parents, since we're just the owners. Our friends do the "Mommy's here, my little schmoopy woopy" and "Daddy loves his cute little puppy" baby talk. So my husband will regularly will talk to the dog like it's an adult and say things like "Tell your female owner to get you a treat." or "Hey Moose, you owe me $148 in vet bills, I think it's time you found a job." It's like the polar opposite of baby talking to your dog, and probably equally insane...


LOL!! Now that's funny! I do the same thing with our dog b/c he drives my crazy half the time. He thinks he's one of the kids, so he gets treated like the kids. Too bad he can't empty the trash (hmmm, although, he's been doing that sometimes  ) and do the laundry.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*out rode him once! (and only once)*

My spouse / wrench / man-stallion (heh, like that one!) has always been faster than me on a MTB. He started South Beach this spring and we went on a 20+ mile tough XC ride and I got to drop him up the last few climbs. It was fun! Especially since we almost never ride together since our daughter was born. Of course now he is all skinny and fast, so it'll never happen again, sigh.
As to why women drop out of the sport, I think many women, once they have a family, tend to take less time for themselves and the things they enjoy. So daddy goes golfing or riding, and mommy is stuck at home doing the laundry. To be fair, many men drop out at this point as well, just probably not as many. I have heard some barbie-related excuses though. My fave: "I don't like the tan lines." Hey folks, we are better of without the lightweights!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

Not sure if this will help or not, since I love mtbing and have no plans to quit any time soon, but some days I get REALLY frustrated riding, and it hasn't made me want to quit, but it has upset me because it just wasn't fun. Basically here it is: I generally ride with a group of guys who are better than me, esp. on technical stuff and climbing. Some days I am on and I can keep up pretty well. Other days I feel like my legs are made of lead and I really resent watching them get farther and farther ahead of me. Recently I was at a trail that is my boyfriend's favorite in the area. I don't like it because it is really technical and if you are having at all an off day, it just isn't fun, at least not for me. So I almost ended up in tears out of simple frustration of trying to go through yet another rock garden. 

I guess what I learned from this is that after a day like that, my next ride has to be somewhere relatively easy, just to make it fun. A few bad rides in a row will make it that much harder to keep going, whereas a ride at one of my favorite places, where I can clear most of the hurdles, I know the trail well enough so I can go pretty fast, etc. will reinspire me. Also, doing skill building is really good. I have taken a couple of clinics, and it helps to just keep doing something over and over again, say log jumping, where you start unable to do it, and a half hour later of practice you can kind of do it, then after awhile it becomes no big deal. Great sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*My highschool sports days*

Since you're asking about teenaged girls, I'm thinking back to my highschool and junior highschool sports. I participated in team sports as soon as they were offered. I eventually gave up basketball because I wanted to be able to go downhill skiing instead, and because I wasn't the greatest basketball player. I eventually gave up track after 5 years because I didn't like the head coach at all and by that time, as a senior, I was legally able to drink and do more fun stuff in the spring than running workouts! Besides, I wasn't going to win any medals at state, so all the hard work wasn't going to pay off. So basically for me it boiled down to choosing one sport or activity over another - the most fun won out.

Spike


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

catzilla said:


> From now on, I'll refer to him as my "man-stallion of love".


LOL!!!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*hmmmmm*

Since I've never known another female mtn biker besides the ones I ride with, couldn't say what would do it.

I do suspect that it would have to be b/c it's a sport that does indeed seperate the women from the girls. The girly-girls probably give it a try to impress their BFs, and then experience the effort/dirt/tan lines/scabs/sweat/bug-eating aspects of it.

When the BF realizes that the GF isn't taking to the sport, he gets frustrated by her pokiness, and she loses interest as his frustration level grows.

For me, mtb is an obsession. I need to exercise to stay reasonably thin, and happen to love the adrenaline rush and challenge of getting better/faster/bolder. Besides, I have no BF or family obligations, so I have the time and energy to indulge myself. Other women who don't need to exercise as much, or who aren't willing to endure scars, or who have a household to attend to- why *would* they put the effort into mtb?

Especially if she has a job AND a family- unlike guys, most women take on the family/household responsibilities, and can't allow themselves to partake in hobbies as easily as a guy could after work.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Do you know anyone who quit mtb?*

I'm getting great input about why people THINK women quit mtb and i don't want to stop getting that. But....
does anyone know someone who quit mtb, or didn't want to start, and are you familiar with the reasons?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Okay, then I have to ask...*



zer0 said:


> but maybe some girls/women just do not like it. other sporting activies have people that give it up, too, maybe for the same reasons they drop mtb'ing.
> 
> my husband tried mtb'ing but he did not like crashing so he gave it up. we sometimes ride our HT's on the country roads so he still likes cycling. he also lifts weights so he is still fitness minded, just not his cup 'o tea to stick with mtb'ing.
> 
> ...


if dropping mtbing is not gender specific why are there more males riding than females. For example, in our first season we had 7 girls start and only 3 finish. We had 12 boys start and 10 finish. This year we had 6 girls start and 4 finish with 14 boys starting and 12 finishing.
This year two of my racing girls were the valedictorian and the runner up and busy people. My top boy racer has a 4.0 and takes time for a personal trainer.
Thoughts?


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> if dropping mtbing is not gender specific why are there more males riding than females. For example, in our first season we had 7 girls start and only 3 finish. We had 12 boys start and 10 finish. This year we had 6 girls start and 4 finish with 14 boys starting and 12 finishing.
> This year two of my racing girls were the valedictorian and the runner up and busy people. My top boy racer has a 4.0 and takes time for a personal trainer.
> Thoughts?


when i was a kid most other cyclists were boys. i can only remember a couple other girls. when i was with other girls we walked places or parents drove us to and from.

some sports may be more attractive to males than females. take weight lifting as an example. more men lift than women even though women could benefit greatly by doing a weight bearing exercise(keep us from getting osteoporiasis). i am not sure why some sports are more attractive to males since i was drawn into mtb'ing and weight lifting. is it a social thing? i dont know. no one ever discouraged me from participating in any sport, and the other girls never questioned me as to why i rode my bike everywhere as a kid. i rode and they did not.

i have always been a 'tomboy' type. when i was a kid i played in the woods building forts, climbing trees, swimming in a(cold)creek, playing neighborhood baseball and football, etc. i would like to hear from other women here about whether they too are tomboy types.

the more i think about it, we ladies who mtb are pretty [email protected] special!

Rita


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I'm getting great input about why people THINK women quit mtb and i don't want to stop getting that. But....
> does anyone know someone who quit mtb, or didn't want to start, and are you familiar with the reasons?


My sister tried it once and won't do it again. Though she's isn't into any sort of sport that requires cardiovascular exertion. She went jogging once and declared that "obviously" she has asthma because her lungs hurt. Evidently 10 years of being a couch potato have nothing to do with being out of breath while running... As of yesterday her latest excuse is that there are too many bugs outside, so she can't go biking. Apparently they do not sell bug spray in Alabama.  I love her to death, but you can't talk someone into riding when it's not their thing...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

zer0 said:


> i have always been a 'tomboy' type. when i was a kid i played in the woods building forts, climbing trees, swimming in a(cold)creek, playing neighborhood baseball and football, etc. i would like to hear from other women here about whether they too are tomboy types.
> 
> the more i think about it, we ladies who mtb are pretty [email protected] special!
> 
> Rita


I've always been a tomboy too. Unfortunately, bike riding as a kid involved riding back and forth to the lake down a paved road. I swam, fished, played softball and climbed trees (I'd hide in the trees reading books all day so my mom couldn't make me clean my room) and caught snakes and frogs all summer. But I had zero riding skills until I got a mountain bike at age 26. We didn't even have squared off curbs to jump off of back then... I can't imagine how much better I would be if I had started young!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I'm getting great input about why people THINK women quit mtb and i don't want to stop getting that. But....
> does anyone know someone who quit mtb, or didn't want to start, and are you familiar with the reasons?


I know someone who hasn't quit, but has cut WAY back on riding. She had a bad fall which resulted in a bad shoulder injury and was out of commission for a bit. From that she kind of lost her nerve, and then also lost a lot of condition. Meanwhile, her boyfriend and the others that she rides with, including me, kept riding and improving. So by the time she started riding again, she was out of shape and much more timid. She can't keep up and can't ride stuff she used to ride. And then she had another fall, injured her knee. She was out for about a month, compounding everything. So now, she still rides, but I can tell she just doesn't enjoy it very much, like she used to, and gets really frustrated because she gets so far behind and can't clear stuff. I am not sure how to make it better, but I worry she might just stop riding altogether.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

I too tried to get my sister into mtbing. She went with me a couple times on very easy rides. We rode the stonedust covered bike paths & easy single track with a couple small hills and that was fine. Then the second time she watched me do a short, steep, rooty hill and said it was too scary. I tried to tell her she didn't have to ride it, I was just showing her. Nope! She said I was crazy (said in a loving way  ) and that was the end of that. 

In talking with women who don't mtb, the "scary" aspect of the sport pops up a lot. They don't like the idea of falling and getting hurt. 
That, and getting dirty.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*Exit interviews*

Have you asked the girls who have quit your team? Seems to me they would be the best source of the info you're looking for.

Yes, I have a friend who has quit mtb'ing - she is pregnant. Hopefully that isn't why you're losing your racers.

Spike



Berkeley Mike said:


> I'm getting great input about why people THINK women quit mtb and i don't want to stop getting that. But....
> does anyone know someone who quit mtb, or didn't want to start, and are you familiar with the reasons?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*The sample here is larger.*

I'm interested in a broader and elaborate understanding of this issue to increase the probablity that our team's new girls are successful. This forum is loaded with thoughtful and expressive women riders. Where better to get this understanding?


----------



## surfkayakers (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll venture into this one... girls/women are not typically raised to participate in competitive sports as are boys. It is against socially directed protocol to 'get muddy, get sweaty, and compete in a good natured manner. Girls/women are oriented (yes, even these days) for care-taking, nurturing activies with mom, such as grocery shopping, hair and (ugh) nail salons. They haven't the exposure to understand that they can be and will be accepted if they break the mold and do not lose who they are or their femininity. So, although they may explore the concept, it is not something that has a traveled and comfortable association with behavior and acceptance by peers and family.

Growing up, I was always something of a rebel, so I did go against the current from time to time... I started at the old age of 30 with windsurfing, onto sea kayaking and whitewater, and now, mountain biking.

I got certified as a kayak instructor and loved teaching women how to use their mind and body to excel. It would irritate me to watch some guy paddling with his gf at least 20 boat lengths behind, struggling to keep up and feeling abandoned, and unhappy. No support structure in place to help her develop competence and enjoyment because she was always trying to 'keep up' and not be herself. But this was as a result of many years of a defined social structure and learned behavior from both. I assume it is the same for any sport, including biking... not so much specific to a sport, but to concept of self. Naturally, if you are not encouraged to succeed and do not have a support structure in place as you develop, you lose interest. You can be your own support structure, and I've done that...but it is a harder path with a distinct goal. 

Life goals change, priorities change, wisdom develops (if we're fortunate). People and activities that brought us to a place of enjoyment in our lives may come and go and return again, as we move through life phases.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*so true*

"Naturally, if you are not encouraged to succeed and do not have a support structure in place as you develop, you lose interest. You can be your own support structure, and I've done that...but it is a harder path with a distinct goal. "

I was a tomboy from an early age. Used to play soccer with the boys during recess, which was SO much more fun that hopscotch and jumping rope with the girls. There was maybe one or two other girls who played soccer as well.

We'd simply throw the ball on the ground, and each end of the field was a goal. The chainlink fence that surrounded the schoolyard was the "net," and the posts made natural "goalposts." Nobody had any positions as such- just two goalies, and one class against another.

There was one time when I got the ball from Louis, who happened to be a bully. The other guys were merciless- "Ha ha! Louis! A GIRL took the ball from you!!" I was like, no big deal- there was an opportunity and I took it. Didn't understand what the fuss was about.

Later in the game, I was on a breakaway. Was getting ready to try and score when WHUMP!! The earth rushed up and smacked me in the face. Louis had gotten behind me and shoved me into the dirt.

Come to think of it, once while ice skating as a kid, some smartass little punk cut in front of me, saying "Ha! Cut you off!!" and skated away.

I don't know if this is normal "competitive" behavior for guys, or if they're THAT threatened by girls competing alongside (not *against*) them. It could be experiences like this that cause women to shy away from sports- not because sports are challenging, but there's an awful lot of unnecessary B.S. that has to be dealt with. Guess it's not just against girls, though, as every team sport has its goons.

As a teen, I had to deal with guys trying to get my attention sometimes when I was out for a run. Even had one guy lecture me about proper running technique- thanks, but I didn't ask!! It can be scary when cars are honking at you obnoxiously, guys yell catcalls, or when men approach you at the track. Once had a van pull up to me in broad daylight and three men inside started saying obscene things- I was fourteen at the time! But I was also very stubborn and wasn't going to NOT run just b/c I wanted to go by myself. I'd even go at night to the local track, which was nearby, much to the frustration of my parents. Would run at night in the summer for years, it was exhilirating- both being a runner AND a rebel! 

Come to think of it, about two years ago, told my father that I'd be doing a Turkey Trot in Brooklyn the morning of Thanksgiving. Did not expect his negative reaction: "You're doing WHAT?! WHY are you running in Prospect Park? I don't like this at all." And I'm in my thirties!!! Considered sleeping in, but his ridiculous attitude motivated me to get up and do it. "Dad, there's a couple HUNDRED OTHERS running this, you think I'm the one and only person doing the Turkey Trot?" Jeeeeez. No mention of what a healthy thing to do before gorging oneself. No interest whatsoever.

So there are all kinds of factors at work to discourage women from sports. Never really thought about how much discouragement I encountered through each phase of my life, until the last post! It could've been a lot worse, though.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*So only tomboys can be mountainbikers?*

Girls mixing it up with guys since age 4 can persevere? That is a pretty small subset of "women." My son has a girl in his 5th grade class and she's sharp as a tack, gives as good as she gets. She held her own as the lone girl at my son's birthday party. Not athletic in the least but a tomboy. She is fantastic. And then there are the other 16 girls in his class. What about them?
Anyone not a tomboy just falls off the back?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't think you have to be at tomboy from birth - you could just have never been exposed to it and decide you like outdoorsy stuff at a later age.. But there are some people who hate dirt, exertion, sweating, bugs, etc. like it's just part of their nature. I couldn't tell you if my love of the outdoors would be the same if I didn't grow up running around in the woods catching snakes and climbing trees as a little kid. 

I'm trying to think of an exception to the rule - A really girly girl who loves to ride. And I can't think of a single one. I don't mean you can't enjoy getting dressed up and doing your nails (I've been known to color coordinate my nails to my frame color and often wear riding skorts because they look cute - especially in combination with armor) - but if you totally freak out at the sight of a bug and can't stand the thought of being muddy or dirty? How's it going to be fun? 

We took my brother-in-law's girlfriend on a ride once. We rode a paved trail for like 45 minutes at about 5mph, stopping frequently, in a scenic area. And she complained at least once a minute about sweating, getting dirty, being tired... It is not, and will never be her kind of activity. She shops - that's her sport.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I am going to SUFFER!!*

I am glad I wondered onto this forum. By answering this, I hope to get my fat arse back on the bike! 

I quit mtn biking because&#8230;.
When I got my Klein in April of I don't know what year, I was FANATICAL about it. It took 3 days a week for one month of SUFFERING (note the term SUFFERING) to get a good conditioning base. I rode 3 days a week with my husband and another gal all the way up to the fall time change. I am not a coordinated person to ride night so I never did. The only time during the fall and winter I would ride would be on weekends and because I could only ride on weekends I lost my conditioning.

Come winter, we take our annual 2 month trip to Baja for another sport, kitesurfing and by this time I was "over" my bike. Come spring, I went mental (probably for not getting back on my bike) and was on anti depressants and THOUGHT that by having a bike with more travel I might enjoy going to the ski resorts. So, I sold the Klein and bought a Giant AC Air. A few trips to Big Bear and Mammoth in the last 2 years I got beat up for not having any conditioning. I went over the bars and landed on a root that jabbed me in "the right one". I crashed on the flats and sprained my thumb. I was learning how to shift going up a hill, had my left foot out of the clip and fell the other way and took a good chunk out of my calf. (Many more things like this happened. Maybe a clinic on shifting would be helpful) I thought I could go out and kick butt on those mountains. WRONG!! I was 50 lbs heavier due to being medicated and going through depression and no interest in my bike. I have an awesome bike with all the latest and greatest components (hubby keeps upgrading and gives my bike the hand me downs), full down hill gear, name it, everything for me to be an awesome rider.

My husband was one of these guys that was a roadie/turned mtn biker since he was 16 years old. He's now 40. He is just one of those natural athletes. Today, he has given me the opportunity to NOT work and get into shape this summer. On his days off he wants to be able to go for a ride or hike or (fill in the blank) with me without it being MISERABLE for either one of us.

The girl I used to ride with was at the same level as me but I was slowly getting better. I wanted more for my riding but all the other people that were riding were way above or below my skill level so it was either stop riding or ride by my self. I tried riding by my self and got bored so I stopped all together, THEN I got on meds. I think if I had continued riding I would have never been on meds because riding would put everything into perspective, but who knows.

Now weighing in at 2 bills and the summer is here the wind is awful for kitesurfing, I WANT to get back on my bike but I don't want to SUFFER. I know it will be harder with the weight gain. At least I am off the meds and thanks to Terry Cycles for carrying bike shorts for the "big boned gal" (yeah right)  . I have done a few rides with my husband the past couple of months (one ride a month if that even counts) and find it exhilarating again. I just can't get it in me to get out there on my own. I think my whole deal is that I don't want to SUFFER but if anything is worth working for (my health) is going to be hard.

I think regarding the gender specific to women quitting is that we go off of emotions. I think we mind f#$k ourselves more than men. As you can see I changed the subject line to I AM GOING TO SUFFER! Now if that is not mental than I don't know what is! 

So, any suggestions or advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks for reading!

Now that I have typed this and re-read it, I am leaving for my first bike ride by MY SELF in years. Wow, this was cheaper therapy than visiting the shrink and paying for meds!!!!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I've been there and not that long ago; just last summer I was that way. All I can say is "No pain, no gain"  To a certain extent anyway. I don't mean the kind of pain related to falling off the bike. Physical stamina will _only_ come with a little extra effort. You can ride with people who are better than you so that you are pushed a little harder or you can ride alone and push yourself to make it one or two more pedal strokes up that climb than the last time you tried, or mix it up and do both. Consistency is going to be the key though. If I don't get to ride at least once a week, I definitely feel it the next time I'm out.

Definitely, keep trying! Try to go out a couple of days a week and within a few weeks you'll start to notice that you're not quite as tired at the end of the ride. That positive feeling is enough incentive to keep pushing yourself to the next level!

Oh yeah, I'll second those Terry shorts. They were perfect for me after coming back from a c-section 
Good Luck!!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*!!!you Go Girl!!!*



WindWench said:


> ... Now that I have typed this and re-read it, I am leaving for my first bike ride by MY SELF in years. Wow, this was cheaper therapy than visiting the shrink and paying for meds!!!!


I've had to get back into the swing of things after a hiatus serveral times over the years. Yeah, ya gotta pay the dues, but there are a few things you can do to keep the pain down to a dull roar....although they're not overly exciting....

If you can get into a gym, by all means do it. IMO starting w/ some weight lifting helps to keep from getting injured and keeps that really sharp fatigue at bay. I've also been doing a lot of intervals on the LifeCycles at lunch, and after a month of that last night's hill climb was a SNAP- which for a slug like me is saying a lot! 

Some RR grades or other routes equally simple for 30 to 60 minutes at a pop has been helpful for working on spinning, aerobic fitness, recalling the 'zen trance', and not overly tortureous.

Big thing is to have fun and TAKE IT EASY ON YOURSELF. Injuries suck, and getting back in shape takes TIME. The good news is that the body does seem to have some kind of 'memory' for fitness, and regaining it is easier than getting there the first time.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*heaping on the encouragement*

The way I think of it, I take mental suffering and translate it into physical suffering. Studies show that exercise is like a natural antidepressant, which you seem to know about already.

Suffering is a part of life. Humans are raised to believe they should NEVER have to suffer! Every bite of food we eat, every drop we drink, every time we move, we should be comfy-cozy. All food must taste great. All action should require minimal effort. We should never bruise, bleed, sweat, or feel sore. We should never feel bad.

Hence, we gain weight eating delicious food (and lots of it), and by doing as little as possible to avoid any discomfort. This is the mindset we need to overcome as Americans.

Like verslowrdr says, though, there's no need to suffer a LOT for no good reason! Injuries aren't the good kind of suffering; lactic acid buildup IS a good kind of suffering. You can take it easy and build up to your fitness goals gradually, and the gym is a great place to be in between rides. You won't notice instant results, but a year from now, you'll look back and go, "Holy crap, I've come a long way!"

Think of the times you've been sick, in labor, or with cramps: You suffered for a while, but you lived. Right? Suffering is inevitable. And labor pains are certainly worse than, say, treadmill pains!


----------



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Girls mixing it up with guys since age 4 can persevere? That is a pretty small subset of "women." My son has a girl in his 5th grade class and she's sharp as a tack, gives as good as she gets. She held her own as the lone girl at my son's birthday party. Not athletic in the least but a tomboy. She is fantastic. And then there are the other 16 girls in his class. What about them?
> Anyone not a tomboy just falls off the back?


Being a tomboy definitely helps if you have to hang out with the boys. The rest had better find some girlfriends who are into the same activity. I used to love riding my bike as a little girl. Then between the ages of 9 and 23, I didn't touch a bike. Why? Because none of my girlfriends rode bikes.

My husband was the one who finally got me back into it. Luckily for both of us, I love being out in nature, and I had fond memories of bike riding as a kid, so I was willing to give mountain biking a chance. I still have no girlfriends to bike with...and the one time I tried riding with a group of guy friends was an utter ego disaster (for me, not them).


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Have you considered the Womens Only Weekend?*

I went last year and it was great. They have clinics for DH, & XC for all levels. It was a blast and very encouraging to see over 200 women of all ages and fitness levels sharing their skills, learning, sweating and bleeding together (mostly the DH gals  ) And lots of swag! Very encouraging to know that you are not the only one in your situation. And if you are so inclined there is a race that Sunday and 2 day lift passes are included. 
No I'm not connected with the event, just loved the time I spent up there last year. If I can find someone to share housing expenses this time I'll go, otherwise it will have to be next year.  It's a great shot in the arm. I can relate to your situation. I want to put a big dent in the weight I need to loose this summer. I feel like it's my chance, fall is to hectic and I have less time to really focus the energy it takes to loose the weight and push the fitness training. Get around a supportive group of people who can help you obtain your goals. And if you are ever in my area I'll take you for a ride in my neck of the woods. I live in La Crescenta, near Pasadena.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Btw*

WOW is in Big Bear in July.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Originally Posted by Berkeley Mike:
"Girls mixing it up with guys since age 4 can persevere? That is a pretty small subset of "women." My son has a girl in his 5th grade class and she's sharp as a tack, gives as good as she gets. She held her own as the lone girl at my son's birthday party. Not athletic in the least but a tomboy. She is fantastic. And then there are the other 16 girls in his class. What about them?
Anyone not a tomboy just falls off the back?"

Like divs said, just b/c we're tomboys doesn't mean we don't have our girlier moments. When I was in AZ, I was thrilled to see gnarlene's flower-decorated helmet! Part of the fun of having female riding buds, is that you can indulge the girly side. I've even got a titanium spoke bangle bracelet and a bike-chain bracelet. Bike jewelry- yay!  When I ride with the guys, they just talk about bike parts, components, financial and mechanical stuff {{yawn}}

I get the impression from the guys who post in this forum, that they can't figure out how to take a Barbie-type woman and make her into a mountain biker. It's like trying to get blood from a turnip: b/c you can't be too vested in your girly side to enjoy rough-and-tumble sports. Women who go through life with an image to maintain can't risk being seen all dirty and sweaty. They might look- God forbid!- like us with our scars and minimal makeup! The horror!! 

For them to take a shower and get ready afterwards would be too time-consuming. Like those delicate flowers I see at the gym with hoop earrings, necklaces, rings, cell phones, water bottle, and CD player....just so they can walk gently on the treadmill for 20 minutes. These are the women that guys notice- the ones that were born skinny and can subsist on lettuce. We tomboys are the ones the guys won't look at- we're actually sweating, a LOT. 

The secret is that the tomboys are the lustier breed of women who eat, drink, and play with passion!  It's a great feeling after a rough, dirty ride to get showered and dressed- not just looking made-up but *feeling* beautiful. I may not be a model, but I sure feel better inside and out than some chick who's merely decorative.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

The secret is that the tomboys are the lustier breed of women who eat, drink, and play with passion!  It's a great feeling after a rough, dirty ride to get showered and dressed- not just looking made-up but *feeling* beautiful. I may not be a model, but I sure feel better inside and out than some chick who's merely decorative.[/QUOTE]

Here, here!!  And being able to hug my kids and enjoy their company after a good ride. They're always interested in what I did or what kinds of creatures I saw on my ride. God knows I never have to time to pretty myself but that doesn't mean I don't like to when I do get the chance.


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*it's partly the age too...*

BMike...

Having coached girls of the same age as you're more than likely dealing with (soccer and not MTB), and having once been a girl of that age (I never quit a sport, but there were times it felt I was juggling an awful lot), I think that some of it has to do with the age and the bounty of new experiences and responsibilities that come to all teens at that "certain time in their lives". I think you can glean some information from women of our "maturity" about why we might have quit or slowed down, but our reasons aren't necessarily going to mesh 100% with those that might be causing you to lose your girls mid-season.

Think about it...they're probably just starting to date, there's the SAT to think about, grade point averages to keep up, they have family issues, half of them can'd drive so they have to rely on rides from parents, older siblings, the dreaded school bus. The list could go on and on. This is equally true for the boys as well.

One thing you could and should do is talk to each of your riders (male or female) and find out just how much they have on their plate - and do this often...the schedules of teens are so full and change so often. You might find it helps to set up bike/study sessions, where you make sure they get to schoolwork and sports equally. You might make sure you go to see them in the school play that is also a big part of their lives. I know that when my coaches gave as much time and consideration to the multitude of other activities busy teen athletes have to deal with, it certainly made getting to practice and sticking with it much easier. One coach even had us over to dinner, homemade enchiladas prepared by his fantastic mother, so we'd know he was interested in us as people as well as goal scorers. (I'm not saying you're not interested in your team, your concern definitely proves that you are.)

I remember just as many boys dropping out of various sports as girls, but perhaps my high school experience was not "the norm".

And finally, remember that building a sports program takes some pretty serious time. I had to play on boys teams in junior high because the school didn't have the time resources to give to building a girl's program. You're one up in that regard.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Interesting perspective*

Think about it...they're probably just starting to date, there's the SAT to think about, grade point averages to keep up, they have family issues, half of them can'd drive so they have to rely on rides from parents, older siblings, the dreaded school bus. The list could go on and on. "This is equally true for the boys as well."

The way you describe the boys stresses as "equally true," suggests a wash, MallieD. You have coached girls.
What do you think is the difference.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Think about it...they're probably just starting to date, there's the SAT to think about, grade point averages to keep up, they have family issues, half of them can'd drive so they have to rely on rides from parents, older siblings, the dreaded school bus. The list could go on and on. "This is equally true for the boys as well."
> 
> The way you describe the boys stresses as "equally true," suggests a wash, MallieD. You have coached girls.
> What do you think is the difference.


The difference is that for boys participation in sports is generally valued, whereas for girls it is not.

This is subtle, but it is there.

One of our riders is a 17 year old girl who has raced cross and road. She is a girly girl. She has the stresses of school and friends and graduating. No one, except for her father and I, are asking her about her participation in physical activity. No one in the rest of the family,. none of her girlfriends, no teachers or counselers. NO one else considers this activity important or valuable.

My hunch is that if she were a boy that the attention of others to participation in sport would be different.

The only girls that we have been able to keep interested are those that are surrounded by such activity in their families and their friends. We had 3 young ladies compete in the NorCal High School Mountain BIke Series and I can tell you that all three of them have very active families, their brothers ride and race, and their small school encourages it and celebrates it. They had a blast!

http://www.pbase.com/sdukes/junior_bellas

Sabine


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*the wash...*

Mike...

I think I was just trying to say that, at that age, you will see some loss in sports participation from both boys and girls. Sometimes it's because they were playing numerous sports at an early age, but have to choose the one at which they excel in order to fit it in. It could also be that they'll choose the sport or activity that garners them the most praise and value (thank Sabine for this, her response was very intelligently laid out). Sometimes their parents will make them quit an after schol activity because their grades are dropping - and the girl or boy might not want anyone to know about that (that's why I mentioned the study group thing). Sometimes they get a boyfriend, and many of us women, and I'm sure a few of our male "lurkers" (I mean this in the best way fellas) can remember spending less time with friends, studies and other pursuits when we first got tangled up with members of the opposite sex! 

I can't say exactly why you're losing more boys than girls...I wish it was something that I could answer.

Like kpicha said, your best bet is to speak with those who have quit, if their leaving wasn't volatile, and see what might have made them stay. I was really just suggesting that knowing what's going on in their lives, at a time when they are dealing with so much change, new opportunities and hormonal fluctuations, might help stem the tide of a dropout before she, or even he, gets to that stage.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*A Personal Question.*



MallieD said:


> Mike...
> 
> I think I was just trying to say that, at that age, you will see some loss in sports participation from both boys and girls. Sometimes it's because they were playing numerous sports at an early age, but have to choose the one at which they excel in order to fit it in. It could also be that they'll choose the sport or activity that garners them the most praise and value (thank Sabine for this, her response was very intelligently laid out). Sometimes their parents will make them quit an after schol activity because their grades are dropping - and the girl or boy might not want anyone to know about that (that's why I mentioned the study group thing). Sometimes they get a boyfriend, and many of us women, and I'm sure a few of our male "lurkers" (I mean this in the best way fellas) can remember spending less time with friends, studies and other pursuits when we first got tangled up with members of the opposite sex!
> 
> ...


I had a curiousity. Were you paid to coach? We are a new Club in our second season. I am a volunteer and don't have a child on the team. I co-ordinate a total of up to 80 individuals (riders, family, volunteers, sponsors, academic contacts.) Managing all of the issues involved in a Club from building identity, finances, travel, workouts, to keeping people of all levels and investments happy is pretty time consuming. 
I hardly had time to ride with my best racers as I was riding with club members who didn't end up racing. We are eliminating that aspect of our Club next season as it ends up being unproductive investment of a lot of resources. I came to this conclusion as at the end of the season. I was doing climbs with some of my best riders and giving them pointers and realized that we had all missed out on the opportunity to ride and learn together. Upon this realization the expeltives just flowed out of my brain. That is not to say that the developing riders didn't benefit; they will be better riders for the rest of thier lives and they had a Senior year they won't forget; it just didn't help us as racer's in a competitive league. I think we may abandone the word "Club" from our name and use the word "Team."
Girls are an important part of our league; scoring has been set up to make girls vital to a team's success. The Club's more casual nature has evolved as our understanding of racing has grown. We have taken on a large batch of new girls and want to guarantee a great experience in exchange for a successful evolution into racers. I addressed the issue of talking directly to the girls who fell off the back earlier in this thread; the sample was small and this place is a gold mine.
And while I have the floor my most of my girl racers could not compete or practice as often as anyone would have liked due to busy schedules and other sports. I'm here to say right now that they were bright and serious competitors who demonstrated courage, tenacity, grace, power, and beauty.
And none of them were tomboys.

By the way I think you misstated "losing more boys than girls" (it's reversed) so let that pass.


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*more...*

I've been known to mess up in a post occasionally!  Just don't let DrewDane know. He'll skin me.

I was paid to coach. It was peanuts, but I was paid. And you're absolutely right, there's so much more to it than just setting up practices. You have to be a trainer, a confidante, a coach, a best friend, a surrogate parent, a mediator between child and parent, a mediator between teachers and athletes, on and on, ad nauseum. But man is it worth it when you see that athlete excel.

My first year we couldn't recruit enough girls to fill the team. They went out and played every game even though we forfeited right from the beginning because we couldn't field all eleven players. I played right with them, mostly in the back so I didn't take up any of their glory. I say this because they were brave, wonderful girls who did it for love of the sport, not the win, or the "glamour" of the win. Sounds like your girls have many of the same attributes.

I'd say I had one or two advantages you might not have. For one, I was 19 when I started coaching the junior varsity, and 22 when I moved up to the varsity position. So I liked the same music, had crushes on many of the same movie stars, etc. It sounds lame, but it really helped to build a bond with the girls - but it did make it hard to be respected initially. I looked younger than some of my players!

You sound like an enthusiastic and involved coach and in the long run that's definitely going to help you build a long-lasting and successful program. If you'd ever like to discuss any of this more one on one, as I'm sure others might get bored... , feel free to ask for my e-mail.

One last thing...sorta OT, but you mentioned it. There's absolutely NOTHING wrong with being a tomboy, even in your teens. I happily admit to being a tomboy to this very day, and I turn 33 tomorrow!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Did you have an athletic and encouraging father or mother?*

33 years old. Jeez, you're just a girl. At 33 I was much more of a idiot than I am now.
When I was in my early 20's I worked with teens in Psych. They called me "Coach", then. My energy was different and my subjects much more challenging. I love the story about playing in the background. I would very much like to have your email address. You can acquire my email address through this site and are welcome.
As to the tomboy thing, it's defintely not a put down. I was just trying to make a point; many participants to this thread identify being a tomboy as a key to success in mtb. My sample of success is small but I see active athletic parents for girls and less of that for boys. And my best girl rider, 2nd in the state, is about as girly as you get.
Is there some sort of capability that is fostered, even in Barbie's.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

when i was a kid living in Michigan our family would go to this one park in the winter to do some tobogganing. our favorite hill was actually just a trail down through the woods between trees and it had this huge rock towards the bottom smack dab in the middle of the trail. we had to lean hard to the left or right to get by it, yet miss the trees on either side. what a thrill!

i bring this up because i think it explains, for me, why i am willing to risk injury now later in life. i participated in risky behavior quite a lot, whether on ice and snow and/or riding my bike, or even climbing very tall trees to the top. my dad in particular encouraged it, as did my older brother and sister. if i fell or something i was told to just get up and try again, and i did. i loved that adrenaline rush(still do). just conquering fear is a rush in my way of thinking.

Rita


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks to you all*

for your contributions to this thread. There is a great deal to consider. Some of the input touched on my own thoughts and other input left me vexed. I think that is a good sign.


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Ok now I'm really insulted, the MTBR sensors bleeped out the word "h0m0". That's just gay!


So we can say hetero, but we can't say h0m0???


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Well ladies, here is my update because I think I owe it to the ones that provided excellent insight and encouragement (Kipcha, verslowrdr, Christine and mtnbikenmama) and I owe it to myself to put this down in writing. In the last week, me, my mp3 and my giant have bonded on 4 rides by myself and it felt SPECTACULAR!! So, I am addicted again and the mp3 helps with the suffering, so THANK YOU for the helping with the kick in the chamois!! I sent my check in to the WOW, not sure if I will get in because I was told it was full, but figured if they already had the $$ they might let me in. 

I love all of your wit, enthusiasm and humor! I cannot stop laughing with all of your posts!

Thanks again and I hope to see/meet some of you gals!

Berkley Mike: Thanks for the eye catching subject line. I hope you succeed in your quest.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, I'm really glad to hear that! Keep up the good work and by next summer you'll be amazed at the difference! I know I am, anyway  Also, I think riding through the winter really helped, too. I'm still not able to keep up with many people at a fast pace but at least I'm way ahead of where I was a year ago and that makes riding even more enjoyable.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*WOW closed?*

I sent my check in to the WOW, not sure if I will get in because I was told it was full, but figured if they already had the $$ they might let me in.

I just registered online tonight, I don't think it is, unless perhaps your particular class was full.


----------

